# Florizel von Reuter: Violin concerto No.1 (1933)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The full score of the *Violin concerto No.1 (1933)* by *Florizel von Reuter *(1890-1985) can be downloaded free of charge from my website:

*
http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/florizel-von-reuter/*

Here a short biography on Florizel von Reuter:

Florizel Reuter was born on 21 January 1890 (other sources say 1891 or 1893) in Davenport (Iowa, USA). His father was a musician himself, and his mother could play the violin and gave Florizel Reuter his first violin lessons. He showed exceptional talent and was invited to study with Max Bendix, the concertmaster of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, at the age of 5. He was invited to the White House to perform in front of president McKinley in 1899 and then went to Europe to study with Emile Sauret, Cesar Thomson and Henri Marteau. He graduated from the Geneva Conservatory in 1901 as one of the youngest students ever.

After the graduation Florizel Reuter toured through Europe and the US for many years. First he was promoted as a child prodigy, later in a mature age he added the „von" to his name to indicate German aristocracy. In addition to his concert tours Florizel von Reuter took over the position of the director of the „Zürcher Musikakademie" in 1916 to 1917 and later of the „Akademie für Musik und darstellende Kunst" in Vienna from 1931 to 1933.

Beside his work as a soloist and teacher Florizel von Reuter was involved into parapsychology through his mother in the 1920s. He stated to be psychic and could contact deceased musicians like Paganini, Locatelli, Tartini or Sarasate and talk to them. So for a few years he also acted as a medium and wrote books and articles on the topic.

Florizel von Reuter stayed in Germany during the World War II. In the late 1940s he moved back to the US and settled in Waukesha (Wisconsin). He became the concertmaster of the Waukesha Symphony Orchestra (now called the Wisconsin Philharmonic) and worked as a teacher until his death. Florizel von Reuter died on 10 May 1985 in Waukesha.


----------

